# uni ranger skeleton mod



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

a uni ranger skeleton, some adhesive med tape, and a piece of pool noodle.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice palm swell!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

a little of a redo. cut down the swell some and added alien/zombie green/chartreuse vampire dr office med tape, ha, i kill me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

You are coming real close to a Frankensling there Hoggy! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The pool noodle is a genius level move. Looks like something you can tailor to your needs.

I love that tape that sticks to itself. It lets me shoot some HDPE frames that were just too slick without it.

Looks like that Ranger is being put through its paces!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

KawKan said:


> The pool noodle is a genius level move. Looks like something you can tailor to your needs.
> 
> I love that tape that sticks to itself. It lets me shoot some HDPE frames that were just too slick without it.
> 
> Looks like that Ranger is being put through its paces!


the Ranger is becoming another of my fav frames.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice mod. It must be working well if you remodified it again. Tailor fit sling shots? Is that a thing now?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

NSFC said:


> Nice mod. It must be working well if you remodified it again. Tailor fit sling shots? Is that a thing now?


thanks. it was a little too high. tailor fit, ergo, comfort.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Pool noodles are a good idea. I usually use my unpaid bills.


----------

